# Reboot Loop -- 9th Partition Wiped -- What to Do?



## rpongett (Feb 17, 2002)

My tivo (Series 1 DTivo, running 3.5b) began going into a reboot loop today. It just showed the "Powering Up" screen, then the "Almost There" screen, then recycled back to the powering up screen.

So I yanked the drives and threw them in my computer. Somehow, my active partition was changed from partition 7 to partition 4. I don't know if just changing it to partition 7 with bootpage will do. I copied most of my relevant files from 7 to 4 and tried to reboot. Now, it just goes from the "powering up" screen to a blank screen.

I have a feeling this all happened because my logs grew too big and it wiped my var folder (9th partition). It's back to the original folders there -- no "hack" folder at all. I run varbackup daily (Tivowebplus), and the backup file is around 3.6 megs in the /mnt7/lib directory. But I have no idea why it would then change my active partition.

I suppose that's somewhat good news is it's likely not a hardware issue with the 9th partition wiped and active partition switch. Something caused those to change.

*Can I just flip my active partition back to 7 easily? Should this work? If so, how do I do that? Just change my bootpage intro to "root=/dev/hda7" ?*

Also, I changed my bootpage to "root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true runideturbo=true console=115200" to try to get in via serial bash. Supposedly, though no one describes the process, one can view the serial console messages as the machine boots. I get nothing, though I have no idea what to do other than jam my old serial bash tivo plug in, load up Tera Term with the proper settings and let it sit there.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

rpongett said:


> My tivo (Series 1 DTivo, running 3.5b) began going into a reboot loop today. It just showed the "Powering Up" screen, then the "Almost There" screen, then recycled back to the powering up screen.
> 
> So I yanked the drives and threw them in my computer. Somehow, my active partition was changed from partition 7 to partition 4. I don't know if just changing it to partition 7 with bootpage will do. I copied most of my relevant files from 7 to 4 and tried to reboot. Now, it just goes from the "powering up" screen to a blank screen.
> 
> ...


The most common cause of finding your bootpage flipped is that the tivo upgraded... I've heard rumors of a 3.5c in the stream, so that is most likely.

if you want to see serial console output, the line is "console=2,115200" (you forgot the 2)

you are right about changing the line to /dev/hda7 for the root, but you also need to check and flip the boot partition.... boot -ba will display it (should be 3 6), "boot -f" will flip it back

you may want to check my wiki, the section "Before You Upgrade" about resetting your password... with a serial cable, and the tivo set up properly, it should be possible to boot to the alternate partition without having to pull the drive.


----------



## rpongett (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks for the help on this. I really need this thing to work this weekend.

Progress has been made on two fronts now:
(1) It's now getting to the photo "DVRUpgrade" (I'm running Instant Cake) picture on the "Almost There" screen. Not just the gray screen.
(2) The change to the console boot parameter worked. I now get serial console output.

The output is below. I'm not sure what "signal 11" is regarding its death. This part looks bad:

Not going to start Test service with NULL executable
Not going to start Epg Manager (/tvbin/EpgManager isn't an existing executable)
Not going to start thttpd (/tvbin/thttpd isn't an existing executable)
Not going to start DmComponent (/tvbin/DmComponent isn't an existing executable)
Not going to start IdlComponent (/tvbin/idl-component isn't an existing executab
le)
Not going to start Falcon (/tvbin/falcon isn't an existing executable)
Tmk Fatal Error: Thread mfsd <83> died due to signal 11


```
New MediaSwitch address map
Memory configured for 32MB
CPU clock speed: 72MHz
Teleworld Customer Device Starting Up!
DMA Channel VidOut, next irq 50, idle irq 58, channel 5
MS IMR 2020
DMA Channel Events, next irq 52, idle irq 60, channel 4
MS IMR 2828
DMA Channel OSD, next irq 48, idle irq 56, channel 7
MS IMR a8a8
DMA Channel AudOut, next irq 49, idle irq 57, channel 6
MS IMR e8e8
DMA Channel Ide, next irq 51, idle irq 59, channel 0
MS IMR f8f8
MS2 exists...reset 5505...
DMA Channel OSOut1, next irq 114, idle irq 122, channel 13
MS2 IMR 2020
DMA Channel OSIn1, next irq 115, idle irq 123, channel 12
MS2 IMR 3030
DMA Channel DigVin1, next irq 119, idle irq 127, channel 8
MS2 IMR 3131
DMA Channel DigAin1, next irq 118, idle irq 126, channel 9
MS2 IMR 3333
DMA Channel ILnkOut, next irq 113, idle irq 121, channel 16
MS2 IMR 7373
MS4 detected... Setting up second digital input
Resetting second 5505
DMA Channel DigAIn2, next irq 116, idle irq 124, channel 18
MS2 IMR 7b7b
DMA Channel DigVIn2, next irq 117, idle irq 125, channel 17
MS2 IMR 7f7f
DMA Channel OSOut2, next irq 112, idle irq 120, channel 20
MS2 IMR ffff
DMA Channel OSIn2, next irq 53, idle irq 61, channel 19
MS IMR fcfc
DMA Channel IDESG, next irq 54, idle irq 62, channel 21
MS IMR fefe
Boot Parameters=root=/dev/hda7 dsscon=true runideturbo=false console=2,115200 pr
om=r
Initial MAC address=0:4:ac:e3:0:a6
Calibrating delay loop.. ok - 71.88 BogoMIPS
Contiguous region of 3145728 bytes (2621440 for inputs, 524288 for outputs) at 0
x8018d7e0 allocated.
mem_init: start_mem = 0x8048E000, end_mem = 0x82000000
Memory: 28104k/32768k available (708k kernel code, 3956k data)
Kernel virtual start=0x82000000, end=0x83b72000
Swansea University Computer Society NET3.038 for Linux 2.1
NET3: Unix domain sockets 0.15 for Linux NET3.038.
Swansea University Computer Society TCP/IP for NET3.037
IP Protocols: IGMP, ICMP, UDP, TCP
Linux version 2.1.24-TiVo-2.5 ([email protected]) (gcc v
ersion 2.8.1) #9 Wed May 10 11:08:35 EDT 2006
POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX
Serial driver version 4.23 with no serial options enabled
tty00 at 0xf4100000 (irq = 6) is a S403
tty01 at 0xffc00000 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
tty03 at 0xffb40000 (irq = 7) is a 16550A
Ramdisk driver initialized : 16 ramdisks of 4096K size
IDE: Setup IDE dma engine call back function completed
set maxFrags and initialize fragp for h=0
hda: WDC WD2500JB-00REA0, TiVo-realtime enabled ATA DISK drive
hdb: WDC WD2500JB-00REA0, TiVo-realtime enabled ATA DISK drive
ide0 at 0xf9800400-0xf9800407,0xf9800438 on irq 32
 hda: Ultra DMA enabled
idinfo 82=746B 83=7F01 85=7469 86=3E01 87=4623
hda: WDC WD2500JB-00REA0, 238475MB w/8192kB Cache, multiple 16, LBA48, CHS=16383
/16/63, DMA, SMART
 hdb: Ultra DMA enabled
idinfo 82=746B 83=7F01 85=7469 86=3E01 87=4623
hdb: WDC WD2500JB-00REA0, 238475MB w/8192kB Cache, multiple 16, LBA48, CHS=16383
/16/63, DMA, SMART
PPP: version 2.3.0 (demand dialling)
TCP compression code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California
PPP line discipline registered.
PPP Deflate Compression module registered
Partition check:
 hda:Started kswapd v 1.12
 hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 hda1
5 hda16
 hdb: hdb1 hdb2 hdb3 hdb4
VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.
16 pages of PROM memory freed
3 pages of unused kernel memory freed
Init: Console opened as FD 0
## PPC ## arch-specific shell functions defined
Starting rc.sysinit
Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist
warning: can't open /var/mtab: No such file or directory
umount: /initrd: not mounted
Activating swap partitions
Adding Swap: 307196k swap-space (priority -1)
Loading i2c driver
Loading core system drivers
Box setup for NTSC mode
fpga driver configured in NTSC mode.
memstart = 0x8018e000 : size = 0x280000
Standin 0: addr 0x80192000, len 0x13e000
Standin 1: addr 0x802d0000, len 0x13e000
Checking for Kickstart panic signal
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit: checkpanic-asic: command not found
No panic situation detected
Found rev '' P2109-V90 modem on /dev/cua1
Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1
ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/
hda9 is mounted.
/dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced.
Fix summary information? yes

/dev/hda9: 42/32768 files (9.5% non-contiguous), 6567/131072 blocks
Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2
ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/
hda9 is mounted.
/dev/hda9: clean, 42/32768 files, 6567/131072 blocks
/dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2
Mounting /var
warning: can't open /var/mtab: No such file or directory
/dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw)
Making cache directories...
Cleaning up /var/mtab...
Using default TIVO_SVR_ADDR
Mounting initial environment...
Loading input section drivers
Cleaning up temporary files in /var/tmp and /var/run
Cleaning up old slices and bundles in /var/packages...
Checking space in /var
Found Conexant "P2109-V90" modem, calling patch code
Attempting to fix modem using: /tvlib/modem/patches/P2109-V90/ram/expect_script
spawn /tvbin/modempatch /tvlib/modem/patches/P2109-V90/ram/Patch9-31-RAM.s37
ZATZ
OK
AT**
Download initiated ..
Getting ready to send files
..................................................
OK
Sending of patch succeeded
INTERACTIVE
AT!9F01?
9F01: 09 1F 4PATCH_VERIFIED
C 5F 86 C2 01 60
OK
FILEBASED
EXITING WITH '0'
About to check tasks for tty to shutdown
Scanning for phase1 repair scripts
Initializing TiVo extension...
Set up environment vars for hardware configuration...
Remote control is  TIVO
MFS partition on  /dev/hda10
Loading media drivers...
Running without ideturbo mode ...
Auto-detecting oslink module (asic 4).
Multi-Verifier
Installing both oslink (tuners 299:299)
Loading fan ...
Loading therm ...
Loading output section drivers ...
I2C arbitration error at address 0x8A.
We are using the Philips 7121 video encoder.
pxmpegdecode configured in NTSC mode.
PX DECODE HYBRID: IBM CS22 initialization completed!
MPEG: MPEG subsystem initialization completed
      MAJOR number = 78
Splash the screen...
cachecard: driver version 20050218
cachecard: updated tlb entry 3 to 1M
cachecard: 00ff0200 00ff0200 00ff0300 00ff0300
cachecard: 00ff0500 00ff0500 00ff0700 00ff0700
cachecard: 00ff0000 00ff0000 00ff0000 00ff0000
cachecard: 00ff4f00 00ff4f00 00ff4000 00ff4000
cachecard: 00ff1100 00ff1100 00ff1300 00ff1300
cachecard: 00ffffff 00ffffff 00ffffff 00ffffff
cachecard: 00ff0000 00ff0000 00ff0000 00ff0000
cachecard: 00ff0000 00ff0000 00ff0000 00ff0000
cachecard: 00ffffff 00fffbff 00ffffff 00ffffff
cachecard: 00ff6500 00ff6500 00ff6700 00ff6700
cachecard: 00ff6900 00ff6900 00ff0e00 00ff0e00
cachecard: 00ff6d00 00ff6d00 00ff7000 00ff7000
cachecard: 00ff1f1f 00ff1f1f 00fff8f8 00fff8f8
cachecard: 00ff3c3c 00ff3c3c 00ffffff 00ffffff
cachecard: 00ffffff 00ffffff 00ffffff 00ffffff
cachecard: 00ffffff 00ffffff 00ffffff 00ffffff
cachecard: 00ff0000 00ff0000 00ff0000 00ff0000
cachecard: 00ff0000 00ff0000 00ff0000 00ff0000
cachecard: 00ff0000 00ff0000 00ff0000 00ff0000
cachecard: 00ff4f00 00ff4f00 00ff8000 00ff8000
cachecard: 00ff0000 00ff0000 00ff0000 00ff0000
cachecard: 00ffffff 00ffffff 00ffffff 00ffffff
cachecard: 00ff0000 00ff0000 00ff0000 00ff0000
cachecard: 00ff0000 00ff0000 00ff0000 00ff0000
cachecard: 00ffffff 00ffffff 00ffffff 00ffffff
cachecard: 00ff0c00 00ff0c00 00ff1200 00ff1200
cachecard: 00ff4000 00ff4000 00ff0c00 00ff0c00
cachecard: 00ff1500 00ff1500 00ff7000 00ff7000
cachecard: 00ff1f1f 00ff1f1f 00fff8f8 00fff8f8
cachecard: 00ff2c2c 00ff2c2c 00ffffff 00ffffff
cachecard: 00ffffff 00ffffff 00ffffff 00ffffff
cachecard: 00ffffff 00ffffff 00ffffff 00ffffff
cachecard: error: cachecard/sram not found!
/lib/modules/cachecard.o: init_module: Device or resource busy
Update IR microcode using /sbin/irbmicro.hex
Atmel part found, 2kB of program memory, AT90S2313
MicroVeriry: bad=0, GetFpaRegCnt=0, AndFpgaCnt=0, OrFpgaCnt=0
Device already programmed with this microcode
Starting update ...
Look for debug board ...
aserial port ready.2.168.1.16`C!:
New MediaSwitch address map
Memory configured for 32MB
CPU clock speed: 72MHz
Teleworld Customer Device Starting Up!
DMA Channel VidOut, next irq 50, idle irq 58, channel 5
MS IMR 2020
DMA Channel Events, next irq 52, idle irq 60, channel 4
MS IMR 2828
DMA Channel OSD, next irq 48, idle irq 56, channel 7
MS IMR a8a8
DMA Channel AudOut, next irq 49, idle irq 57, channel 6
MS IMR e8e8
DMA Channel Ide, next irq 51, idle irq 59, channel 0
MS IMR f8f8
MS2 exists...reset 5505...
DMA Channel OSOut1, next irq 114, idle irq 122, channel 13
MS2 IMR 2020
DMA Channel OSIn1, next irq 115, idle irq 123, channel 12
MS2 IMR 3030
DMA Channel DigVin1, next irq 119, idle irq 127, channel 8
MS2 IMR 3131
DMA Channel DigAin1, next irq 118, idle irq 126, channel 9
MS2 IMR 3333
DMA Channel ILnkOut, next irq 113, idle irq 121, channel 16
MS2 IMR 7373
MS4 detected... Setting up second digital input
Resetting second 5505
DMA Channel DigAIn2, next irq 116, idle irq 124, channel 18
MS2 IMR 7b7b
DMA Channel DigVIn2, next irq 117, idle irq 125, channel 17
MS2 IMR 7f7f
DMA Channel OSOut2, next irq 112, idle irq 120, channel 20
MS2 IMR ffff
DMA Channel OSIn2, next irq 53, idle irq 61, channel 19
MS IMR fcfc
DMA Channel IDESG, next irq 54, idle irq 62, channel 21
MS IMR fefe
Boot Parameters=root=/dev/hda7 dsscon=true runideturbo=false console=2,115200 pr
om=r
Initial MAC address=0:4:ac:e3:0:a6
Calibrating delay loop.. ok - 71.88 BogoMIPS
Contiguous region of 3145728 bytes (2621440 for inputs, 524288 for outputs) at 0
x8018d7e0 allocated.
mem_init: start_mem = 0x8048E000, end_mem = 0x82000000
Memory: 28104k/32768k available (708k kernel code, 3956k data)
Kernel virtual start=0x82000000, end=0x83b72000
Swansea University Computer Society NET3.038 for Linux 2.1
NET3: Unix domain sockets 0.15 for Linux NET3.038.
Swansea University Computer Society TCP/IP for NET3.037
IP Protocols: IGMP, ICMP, UDP, TCP
Linux version 2.1.24-TiVo-2.5 ([email protected]) (gcc v
ersion 2.8.1) #9 Wed May 10 11:08:35 EDT 2006
POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX
Serial driver version 4.23 with no serial options enabled
tty00 at 0xf4100000 (irq = 6) is a S403
tty01 at 0xffc00000 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
tty03 at 0xffb40000 (irq = 7) is a 16550A
Ramdisk driver initialized : 16 ramdisks of 4096K size
IDE: Setup IDE dma engine call back function completed
set maxFrags and initialize fragp for h=0
hda: WDC WD2500JB-00REA0, TiVo-realtime enabled ATA DISK drive
hdb: WDC WD2500JB-00REA0, TiVo-realtime enabled ATA DISK drive
ide0 at 0xf9800400-0xf9800407,0xf9800438 on irq 32
 hda: Ultra DMA enabled
idinfo 82=746B 83=7F01 85=7469 86=3E01 87=4623
hda: WDC WD2500JB-00REA0, 238475MB w/8192kB Cache, multiple 16, LBA48, CHS=16383
/16/63, DMA, SMART
 hdb: Ultra DMA enabled
idinfo 82=746B 83=7F01 85=7469 86=3E01 87=4623
hdb: WDC WD2500JB-00REA0, 238475MB w/8192kB Cache, multiple 16, LBA48, CHS=16383
/16/63, DMA, SMART
PPP: version 2.3.0 (demand dialling)
TCP compression code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California
PPP line discipline registered.
PPP Deflate Compression module registered
Partition check:
 hda:Started kswapd v 1.12
 hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 hda1
5 hda16
 hdb: hdb1 hdb2 hdb3 hdb4
VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.
16 pages of PROM memory freed
3 pages of unused kernel memory freed
Init: Console opened as FD 0
## PPC ## arch-specific shell functions defined
Starting rc.sysinit
Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist
warning: can't open /var/mtab: No such file or directory
umount: /initrd: not mounted
Activating swap partitions
Adding Swap: 307196k swap-space (priority -1)
Loading i2c driver
Loading core system drivers
Box setup for NTSC mode
fpga driver configured in NTSC mode.
memstart = 0x8018e000 : size = 0x280000
Standin 0: addr 0x80192000, len 0x13e000
Standin 1: addr 0x802d0000, len 0x13e000
Checking for Kickstart panic signal
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit: checkpanic-asic: command not found
No panic situation detected
Found rev '' P2109-V90 modem on /dev/cua1
Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1
ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/
hda9 is mounted.
/dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced.
Fix summary information? yes

/dev/hda9: 42/32768 files (9.5% non-contiguous), 6581/131072 blocks
Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2
ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/
hda9 is mounted.
/dev/hda9: clean, 42/32768 files, 6581/131072 blocks
/dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2
Mounting /var
warning: can't open /var/mtab: No such file or directory
/dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw)
Making cache directories...
Cleaning up /var/mtab...
Using default TIVO_SVR_ADDR
Mounting initial environment...
Loading input section drivers
Cleaning up temporary files in /var/tmp and /var/run
Cleaning up old slices and bundles in /var/packages...
Checking space in /var
Found Conexant "P2109-V90" modem, calling patch code
Attempting to fix modem using: /tvlib/modem/patches/P2109-V90/ram/expect_script
spawn /tvbin/modempatch /tvlib/modem/patches/P2109-V90/ram/Patch9-31-RAM.s37
ZATZ
OK
AT**
Download initiated ..
Getting ready to send files
..................................................
OK
Sending of patch succeeded
INTERACTIVE
AT!9F01?
9F01: 09 1F 4PATCH_VERIFIED
C 5F 86 C2 01 60
OK
FILEBASED
EXITING WITH '0'
About to check tasks for tty to shutdown
Scanning for phase1 repair scripts
Initializing TiVo extension...
Set up environment vars for hardware configuration...
Remote control is  TIVO
MFS partition on  /dev/hda10
Loading media drivers...
Running without ideturbo mode ...
Auto-detecting oslink module (asic 4).
Multi-Verifier
Installing both oslink (tuners 299:299)
Loading fan ...
Loading therm ...
Loading output section drivers ...
I2C arbitration error at address 0x8A.
We are using the Philips 7121 video encoder.
pxmpegdecode configured in NTSC mode.
PX DECODE HYBRID: IBM CS22 initialization completed!
MPEG: MPEG subsystem initialization completed
      MAJOR number = 78
Splash the screen...
cachecard: driver version 20050218
cachecard: updated tlb entry 3 to 1M
cachecard: 00ff0200 00ff0200 00ff0300 00ff0300
cachecard: 00ff0500 00ff0500 00ff0700 00ff0700
cachecard: 00ff0000 00ff0000 00ff0000 00ff0000
cachecard: 00ff4f00 00ff4f00 00ff4000 00ff4000
cachecard: 00ff1100 00ff1100 00ff1300 00ff1300
cachecard: 00ffffff 00ffffff 00ffffff 00ffffff
cachecard: 00ff0000 00ff0000 00ff0000 00ff0000
cachecard: 00ff0000 00ff0000 00ff0000 00ff0000
cachecard: 00ffffff 00fffbff 00ffffff 00ffffff
cachecard: 00ff6500 00ff6500 00ff6700 00ff6700
cachecard: 00ff6900 00ff6900 00ff0e00 00ff0e00
cachecard: 00ff6d00 00ff6d00 00ff7000 00ff7000
cachecard: 00ff1f1f 00ff1f1f 00fff8f8 00fff8f8
cachecard: 00ff3c3c 00ff3c3c 00ffffff 00ffffff
cachecard: 00ffffff 00ffffff 00ffffff 00ffffff
cachecard: 00ffffff 00ffffff 00ffffff 00ffffff
cachecard: 00ff0000 00ff0000 00ff0000 00ff0000
cachecard: 00ff0000 00ff0000 00ff0000 00ff0000
cachecard: 00ff0000 00ff0000 00ff0000 00ff0000
cachecard: 00ff4f00 00ff4f00 00ff8000 00ff8000
cachecard: 00ff0000 00ff0000 00ff0000 00ff0000
cachecard: 00ffffff 00ffffff 00ffffff 00ffffff
cachecard: 00ff0000 00ff0000 00ff0000 00ff0000
cachecard: 00ff0000 00ff0000 00ff0000 00ff0000
cachecard: 00ffffff 00ffffff 00ffffff 00ffffff
cachecard: 00ff0c00 00ff0c00 00ff1200 00ff1200
cachecard: 00ff4000 00ff4000 00ff0c00 00ff0c00
cachecard: 00ff1500 00ff1500 00ff7000 00ff7000
cachecard: 00ff1f1f 00ff1f1f 00fff8f8 00fff8f8
cachecard: 00ff2c2c 00ff2c2c 00ffffff 00ffffff
cachecard: 00ffffff 00ffffff 00ffffff 00ffffff
cachecard: 00ffffff 00ffffff 00ffffff 00ffffff
cachecard: error: cachecard/sram not found!
/lib/modules/cachecard.o: init_module: Device or resource busy
Update IR microcode using /sbin/irbmicro.hex
Atmel part found, 2kB of program memory, AT90S2313
MicroVeriry: bad=0, GetFpaRegCnt=0, AndFpgaCnt=0, OrFpgaCnt=0
Device already programmed with this microcode
Starting update ...
Look for debug board ...
setting ipaddr to 192.168.1.166
setting macaddr to 0004ace300a6
SIOCSIFHWADDR: Operation not supported by device
SIOCSIFADDR: Operation not supported by device
eth0: unknown interface.
Enabling local route...
Setting TCP keepalive parameters...
Starting logging daemons...
Check for PROM update ...
Updating system clock UID=0
Time set to: Fri Aug 31 16:29:53 2007
Have a nice day.
Configuring network...
Loading 8390 driver
Probing for Ethernet card
ne.c: No NE*000 card found at i/o = 0x300
/lib/modules/tivone.o: init_module: Device or resource busy
ax88796 driver version 20040328
ax88796: using MAC address 00:0B:AD:2D:4A:41
ax88796: driver installed
Card found
route forgot to specify route netmask.
Checking for additional disk...
Starting EventSwitcher...
Not going to start Test service with NULL executable
Not going to start Epg Manager (/tvbin/EpgManager isn't an existing executable)
Not going to start thttpd (/tvbin/thttpd isn't an existing executable)
Not going to start DmComponent (/tvbin/DmComponent isn't an existing executable)
Not going to start IdlComponent (/tvbin/idl-component isn't an existing executab
le)
Not going to start Falcon (/tvbin/falcon isn't an existing executable)
Tmk Fatal Error: Thread mfsd <83> died due to signal 11
NIP 0x1d65c20 link 0x1d65c08 ctr 28723704
R00 0x00cf230d  R01 0x7ffff8c0  R02 0x00000100  R03 0x01eba22c
R04 0x7ff65000  R05 0x9790c600  R06 0x7ffff788  R07 0x00000000
R08 0x00000000  R09 0x92d28e9b  R10 0x00000000  R11 0x0007fbcd
R12 0x00000000  R13 0x01f1d440  R14 0x7fffff75  R15 0x00000001
R16 0x00000000  R17 0x00000000  R18 0x00000000  R19 0x00000001
R20 0x7ffffa08  R21 0x00080000  R22 0x00080000  R23 0x7fee5224
R24 0x00000002  R25 0x00000001  R26 0x00000461  R27 0x000ffffe
R28 0x7fee5434  R29 0x7fee5434  R30 0x9790c600  R31 0x921dad96
1b3dd34 7ffff7d8 10 1c45ffc 1c453cc 1dfcab4 1dfd048 1dfd0a8 1dfb8c0 1c43a14 1c46
aserial port ready.1800134 `C!:
```


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

rpongett said:


> Thanks for the help on this. I really need this thing to work this weekend.
> 
> Progress has been made on two fronts now:
> (1) It's now getting to the photo "DVRUpgrade" (I'm running Instant Cake) picture on the "Almost There" screen. Not just the gray screen.
> ...


those "Not going to start" lines are normal, I believe... tivo s/w is designed for multiple platforms and to be a test bed, so it only runs certain things if they are there.

Not sure what's throwing signal 11, but I'm wondering about the cache card errors... can you try to remove it and then boot... see if that helps?


----------



## rpongett (Feb 17, 2002)

I don't have a cache card (I do have an old Turbonet card). I think there are files on the Instant Cake installation that put a cachecard test on the system, but they haven't caused a problem in the past.

I'm not sure what's being called after it looks for "Falcon." I can't find any of the lines to start those files in rc.sysinit, so I'm not sure what it's trying to do next.


----------



## wizzy (Nov 11, 2001)

I think my series one SA flipped, too. /var/hack disappeared. *poof*

Fortunately telnet still works for some reason, so I'll be able to re-do TWP, etc, and not have to yank the drives.

Still showing 3.0-01-1-000 though.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

wizzy said:


> I think my series one SA flipped, too. /var/hack disappeared. *poof*
> 
> Fortunately telnet still works for some reason, so I'll be able to re-do TWP, etc, and not have to yank the drives.
> 
> Still showing 3.0-01-1-000 though.


What you're describing is just var being wiped (lots of info about that around), not an upgrade/flip


----------



## rpongett (Feb 17, 2002)

Any idea how to fix this or diagnose the problem?

One more piece of info I should add: when it flipped active partitions to 4, for whatever reason, my boot partition had remained on 6, and didn't flip to 3. Very weird. I had checked that with bootpage -b before.

I'm not sure what to do next.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

sometimes, when s/w is updated, it just seems to corrupt MFS... not sure if that is what's happening (the error doesn't indicate it), but it's one of the few conditions which would let neither the new s/w boot, nor flipping the bootpage to the old.

error 11 is a segmentation fault, which is a bad thing... most likely causes are either unexpected data or the executable got trashed somehow (but if it was the executable, the new version shouldn't have crashed)

unfortunately, you've tried most of the easy solutions already.

You MAY be able to boot to a point that the tivo could check MFS, but I sort of doubt it, given what you've reported (setting handcraft to true in the boot params should do that)

Beyond that, I'd first try an mfsbackup->restore to a new drive, to see if that shakes the problem. If not, it'll require reimaging the drive (or a new drive, you should be able to extract and reinsert the shows from the old, but that can't be discussed here)


----------



## rpongett (Feb 17, 2002)

I'm thinking I'll re-image and start over.

I still haven't read about a wave of 3.5c software hitting Series 1 DTivos, so I'm hoping that this was just some sort of screwup perhaps caused by something I was running.

The older of the two drives was bought in November, and both seem to work fine, so I doubt it's a drive issue.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

there has been some hardware that gets flaky with 6.2 on the S2 side, too... a reimage will often fix that

If you're going to reimage, I'd suggest going with a single, larger drive rather than the 2 you are using... 2-drive setups are more likely to have problems (heat, power, etc.) and much harder to recover when they have problems.


----------



## DanT (Aug 28, 2000)

My two S1 DTivos got 3.5c last night. (Which means I have to pull the drives and replace the kernel with an LBA48 kernel before they get corrupted.) So 3.5c is definitely out in the wild, because I never asked to be put on a beta or early access program.


----------



## rpongett (Feb 17, 2002)

DanT said:


> My two S1 DTivos got 3.5c last night. (Which means I have to pull the drives and replace the kernel with an LBA48 kernel before they get corrupted.) So 3.5c is definitely out in the wild, because I never asked to be put on a beta or early access program.


Will merely setting one of my bootpage parameters to "upgradesoftware=false" prevent further updates?

I also put the "export upgradesoftware=false" in two spots in my rc.sysinit file. Once before where it checks if it's true, and once before it checks if it is false.

It would be disastrous if the damn thing attempted to update tomorrow and obliterated my system again with my current LBA48 file system. I'd hoped that 3.5b was the last upgrade they'd send for my old S1 DTivo.


----------



## DanT (Aug 28, 2000)

That should be sufficient. I wish I had done it, and in fact thought I had, but I guess I only did it on the HDTivo and not the older SD Tivos. Now the first one I've re-copykern'ed and re-hacked is currently working its way through a GSOD, presumably because it corrupted some of the MFS in the few hours it was running before I discovered it. Hopefully it will fix itself, or else my wife is gonna be VERY unhappy about losing her shows (again).


----------



## rpongett (Feb 17, 2002)

DanT said:


> That should be sufficient. I wish I had done it, and in fact thought I had, but I guess I only did it on the HDTivo and not the older SD Tivos. Now the first one I've re-copykern'ed and re-hacked is currently working its way through a GSOD, presumably because it corrupted some of the MFS in the few hours it was running before I discovered it. Hopefully it will fix itself, or else my wife is gonna be VERY unhappy about losing her shows (again).


I am officially DONE with allowing upgrades on the old Series 1 Dtivo with LBA48 systems. I am doing everything I can to make it stick at 3.5b forever.

It's fine as is, and any benefit is tremendously outweighed by the monster hassle of dealing with it after the upgrade.


----------

